# Anybody overclocking A6-3400M?



## cynosure (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks to almost no other option of AMD Sabine based laptops here in India, I am planning to buy Asus X53TA. But what I've come to know about the performance of AMD APUs, they work better with faster RAM. The only option with A6 3400M is 1333MHz and this costs almost equal to 1600MHz RAM. 

So, my question is, has anybody tried overclocking their X53s/AMD APUs so that a faster ram may be used in the laptop? If yes, how it's done? Google has no answers 

Another totally offtopic question: If I wait for a few months, is there any ray of hope of other companies (Dell/Lenovo etc.) coming out with Sabine based laptops?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2012)

overclocking laptop based processor won't be easy and is not recommended.

check this: A Word On Overclocking Llano


----------



## cynosure (Feb 27, 2012)

OK. I got it. 
Offtopic question but related to my purchase: When are other A6/A8 based laptops going to be available in India? I've searched quite a lot but couldn't find anything. I am really intrested in MX variants where the rated RAM is DDR3 1600MHz.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 1, 2012)

cynosure said:


> OK. I got it.
> Offtopic question but related to my purchase: When are other A6/A8 based laptops going to be available in India? I've searched quite a lot but couldn't find anything. I am really intrested in MX variants where the rated RAM is DDR3 1600MHz.



I have searched for them too , with no luck


----------

